# An Actua Geneve From The 1940S



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I managed to snap up this nice little Actua Geneve watch recently. It has, unusually, a plain brass casing to go with the military style dial. (I've polished up the brass and replaced the crystal since this pic was taken). The movement is one my favourites - an ETA 1100, which was used in many movements from that period, including Atlantic and Breitling. 32mm diameter, excluding crown and lugs - which is small by today's standards - but it winds like silk and was just a minute fast this morning after being wound and worn for over a week. Not bad for a watch that's getting on for 70 years old. Bit of lume missing from one of the hands, but I can live with that.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I like that Will. Was there any military connection or was it just the style of that day?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice pick-up, Will. :thumbup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hear is my one currently up for the chop everything seems ok but not running , give it a blow ticks for a second bit nice a agree but not my cuppa tea

I thought it was 1950 s but I stand corrected don't really see many for sale


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess yours is probably 1950s, Iceblue - I see it's a different movement from mine - and the "military" style dials were quite the thing in the '40s and '50s.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

yep mine must be a later movement 1950,s lovely and clean inside


----------

